

America May Get Broadband for Free, But Porn Will Cost You  - qhoxie
http://gigaom.com/2008/10/13/america-may-get-broadband-for-free-but-porn-will-cost-you/

======
netcan
Back to the opt-out vs opt-in debate.

One that should drive the pure theory guys nuts. In theory, it shouldn't make
any difference. In practice, it would.

